# Neon-Schriftzug



## Jersey (8. September 2004)

Hi Leute,
habe hierzu kein Tutorial oder ähnliches gefunden. Ich würde gern einen Schriftzug machen, der aus Neonlampen besteht. Hier zwei Beispiele. Geht das überhaupt mit PS, wenn nicht, welche Weichware kanns? Danke für Tipps! ;-)


----------



## aTa (8. September 2004)

Ich glaub nicht dass du richtig gesucht hast.

Hier  gibts z.B. ein Tutorial und bei google findest sicher auch was also einfach mal richtig suchen


----------



## Jersey (8. September 2004)

Das von hellish kenne ich schon, ist allerdings nicht das, was auf meinen beispielbildern zu sehen ist. und was ich bei google finde, kannst auch vergessen.


----------



## aTa (8. September 2004)

Also das auf dem linken Bild ist doch in etwa das von Hellish 

Musst halt n bischen rumprobieren dann klappt das schon. Ich glaub aber kaum dass es genau dafür ein Tutorial gibt....


----------

